# RCI fee increase tomorrow Dec 4, 2016



## tschwa2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't forget
Exchange before RCI goes down for maintenance tonight to get the  lower price.
Currently $219    tomorrow $230

*RCI® Weeks Fees United States effective December 4, 2016*
The following information details the various fees that are associated with your membership benefits, and shows if the fee is lower online, compared to booking with an RCI Vacation Guide over the phone.

Annual RCI Weeks Subscription Fees Total Cost (USD) Price Per
Year (USD) You Save
Approx. (USD)
1 YR $99    
2 YRS $179 $90 10%
3 YRS $249 $83 16%
5 YRS $399 $80 19%
Annual RCI Weeks Platinum Fees Total Cost (USD) Price Per
Year (USD) You Save
Approx. (USD)
1 YR $69    
2 YRS $120 $60 7%
3 YRS $171 $57 14%
4 YRS $216 $54 21%
5 YRS $250 $50 26%
Exchange Vacations  
  USD
*Exchange Fee - Call Center/RCI.com $230 *
Exchange Fee - RCI Cruise (Deposit Trading Power of 7) 
$130
Exchange Fee - RCI Cruise (Deposit Trading Power of 14) 
$230
Last CallSM Vacations and RCI Cruise Rentals
What is a Last Call Vacation
What is RCI Cruise USD (H/S) USD (1BR) USD (2BR)
Last Call - Call Center/ RCI.com 
$269 $294 $319
RCI Cruise Cash Rental 
  Fee Varies

*Managing your Deposits
How to Avoid Losing your Deposit* 
USD
Deposit Extension - 1 Month   $29
Deposit Extension - 3 Months $69
Deposit Extension - 6 Months  
$99
Deposit Extension - 12 Months  
$119
Combine Deposit Fee  
  $119
Vacation Time Transfer Fee
  $98
Deposit Restore 
  $69
Unit Upgrades and Changes 
  $49
*Managing your Exchange Vacations * 
Guest Certificate
  $69
Trading Power Protection (within 30 days of booking)
  $59
Trading Power Protection (more than 30 days of booking)
  $99
Trading Power Protection (within 14 days of the date of travel)
  $99
*Miscellaneous Fees* 
Membership or Deposit Transfer (MTA) 
  $98
Guest Pass - 5 yr  
  $149
Directory of Affiliated Resorts (Duplicate) S&H fee
  $6.95
- See more at: http://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/help/forms-and-fees/wow-member-fees-us.page#sthash.skRQHw8a.dpuf


----------



## judell (Dec 3, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Don't forget
> Exchange before RCI goes down for maintenance tonight to get the  lower price.
> Currently $219    tomorrow $230
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamin (Dec 3, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Don't forget
> Exchange before RCI goes down for maintenance tonight to get the  lower price.
> Currently $219    tomorrow $230
> 
> ...



For Canadian Points members the new fees are:
$164 - Account renewal (1 year)
$  91 - Platinum membership
$276 - Points reservation
$336 - Weeks reservation

This is an increase of $5 for memberships and $30 for reservation fees.  Ouch!!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2016)

Just what I wanted to see. What are annual renewals on RCI Points?


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 3, 2016)

maybe my ongoing search will be met after the price goes up


----------



## silentg (Dec 3, 2016)

That's why I booked something for 2018 a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 5, 2016)

*RE:  
RCI® Weeks Fees United States 
effective ....   December 4, 2016*

*Exchange Fee - Call Center/RCI.com $230 *

Why would anyone want to deposit their week
and pay an annual maintence fee, plus a RCI
annual membership fee & $230 exchange fee
When members can purchase RCI weeks for
as low as $199 week.

Less than exchange fee!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2016)

dislike!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 5, 2016)

Because they prefer other resorts or places than the ones offered for 199


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 6, 2016)

*RCI
WEBSITE*

You may notice changes during your visit to RCI.com
 as they work on enhancing your experience


----------



## silentg (Dec 10, 2016)

RCI weeks fee 230
RCI points fee 189
Is this correct?


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 10, 2016)

Rental of RCI Points are now $.03/per point.


----------



## dukebigtom (Dec 11, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> *RE:
> RCI® Weeks Fees United States
> effective ....   December 4, 2016*
> 
> ...


Are you referring to purchasing as a Getaway or something else I am missing.  What I have seen for $199 is usually not anything I want.  Maybe I'm missing something.  Please enlighten me.  

Thanks,  
BigTom


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 12, 2016)

Does this mean we don't get a discount if we book online anymore.


----------



## floydp (Dec 16, 2016)

silentg said:


> RCI weeks fee 230
> RCI points fee 189
> Is this correct?


Yes, points inventory exchange is $189. Even if using points, $230 is the fee for a weeks exchange.


----------



## floydp (Dec 16, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Don't forget
> Exchange before RCI goes down for maintenance tonight to get the  lower price.
> Currently $219    tomorrow $230
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what the 
"Guest Pass - 5 yr
$149" refers to?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 16, 2016)

Do you plan on giving the same friend or family member more than one vacation during the next 5 years? If so, our Guest Pass is right for you! Purchase a 5 year Guest Pass for only $149USD and gift unlimited Guest Certificates to the lucky recipient for 5 whole years. Guest Passes are applicable to RCI Weeks reservations only. Call your RCI Guide for more information.​http://pgs.rci.com/landing/guestcertificates/index.html


----------



## Culli (Dec 16, 2016)

It is getting to the point with all the fees, that renting from an owner or VRBO is the better way to go.  Not to mention the site redesign was horrible and impossible to find anything.  Looks like the backed out the changes but occasionally I get that screen, not sure what is going on.  For must exchanges the RCI fees are more expensive then the MFs I paid on the exchanged unit.  I have already started to dump some of my stuff that I used to exchange and started renting direct, more cost effective and risk adverse for the future.  It is turning many of these mid to lower demand weeks expensive unless of course you just "rent or pay" for the week...maybe I'm alone in these thoughts.  Not to mention seems almost impossible to get any desirable units, it is like winning the lottery if you actually get a match.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2016)

Twenty plus years ago I can remember exchange fees were only $29.00.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 16, 2016)

Culli said:


> For must exchanges the RCI fees are more expensive then the MFs I paid on the exchanged unit.


This means your total exchange cost is south of $500/week.  That's pretty good.


----------



## silentg (Dec 16, 2016)

We have been exchanging thru TUG and DAE have been able to save exchange fees


----------



## Culli (Dec 16, 2016)

bnoble said:


> This means your total exchange cost is south of $500/week.  That's pretty good.


Not when I'm looking only use part of the week and when I probably get a rental direct from an owner for cheaper...CMV are an example


----------

